# Shifa Medical College Application



## mehveshk (Apr 3, 2010)

I was just filling out the application for Shifa and I was wondering what do I put in the voluntary welfare work? And how about the biographic sketch? I'm just not sure what to write. I have done some volunteer work. I am a part of the Red Cross, I also intern at a center for HIV education and am writing my honors thesis on one of the research projects there. I also am a part of the Global Medical Brigades and we went to Hondouras one summer to set up samll clinic in remote areas for underserved populations. Do I put this in my biographic sketch or extra-curricular activities? I'm just not sure. And what is Voluntary welfare work?


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you should put the red cross and the hiv and the global medical brigades in the voluntary social work! but you should have certification to prove all of these otherwise dont write them in because they ll have no way to verify it! 

also, in ur bio sketch just write what makes you "you" and a little about you passions, why you chose to study mbbs and stuff like that? be candid and open about yourself and write about your achievements a litle and ur done ! 

i just mailed my app a few days ago.

oh and be sure to attach a copy of the certificates with the application of the social work you did.


----------



## mehveshk (Apr 3, 2010)

raidermary said:


> I think you should put the red cross and the hiv and the global medical brigades in the voluntary social work! but you should have certification to prove all of these otherwise dont write them in because they ll have no way to verify it!
> 
> also, in ur bio sketch just write what makes you "you" and a little about you passions, why you chose to study mbbs and stuff like that? be candid and open about yourself and write about your achievements a litle and ur done !
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. Are you going to take the entrance exam for shifa?


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

mehveshk said:


> Thanks for replying. Are you going to take the entrance exam for shifa?


Yes I will be appearing for the exam too! Good luck. And if you found my earlier advice helpful, would you mind adding to my reputation? Thanks


----------

